# NABBA Scotland 2008



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Since we wont be running the Mr Caledonia this year we will be getting involved with Pro Mr Universe and NABBA Scotland rep Steph Sinton to help with the NABBA Scotland in 2008. I'm quite exited about this because it was a show I loved when I was competing and as its the biggest show in Scotland I will be honoured to help raise the profile of this event.

Part of the role I have is to supply the guest stars and we're delighted to announce that we have 3 guest stars lined up;

Dave Fox - 2007 Mr Universe runner up, 2006 WPF Superheavyweight Mr Europe and Mr N. Ireland.

Andi Black - Miss World, 2 x Universe, 2 x Britain, 4 x N. Ireland and the best poser in Britain.

Malika Zitouni - 2 x Miss Universe, Miss Britain, Miss Europe, Miss World and N. Ireland.

All 3 of them are excellent posers and are awesome world class physiques who should bring a real touch of class to the show.


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Looks like ill need to dust off the Extreme Nutrition posing pouch, one last time lol.

R


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Good post Gary, I hadn't even seen it until now!


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

im helping a kilmarnock girl prepare for the figure class, it seems so long ago since i was figure ha ha

im so looking forward to the show this year.

there will be the usual very large crowd from my gym and other local gyms in west of scotland attending and cheering everyone on.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm sure many of you will have heard of Pro Mr Universe Steph Sinton, who is running this show. Well long story short, unfortunately this Fantastically brilliant show is having one or two financial dificulties as such we are trying to help raise funds as sponsorship for the nabba scotland 2008.

please send whatever you can to this paypal account

[email protected]

leave a message with your payment saying its from the Musclechat team. Every £ will help!!

I've already sent in my donation, but we need to support each other in this sport as many do not realise that many of these shows do not fair better than a "Break even" situation, sos, as said, Every £ helps!!!

thanks all!!

Neil


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Isnt Malika Zitouni suspended from Nabba? I thought she couldnt do guest poseing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

she is suspended from competing


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Isnt Malika Zitouni suspended from Nabba? I thought she couldnt do guest poseing.


Ask her...?

She's on the board


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

> I've lost £2K on every show I've run so thought I'd blow it all again this year sponsoring every show in Scotland this year!


Trust me mate, the competitiors appreciate it massively!!!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tall said:


> Ask her...?
> 
> She's on the board


I guess she will respond then. Just im intrested because with the ifbb suspensions like milos S had he couldnt do guess poseing at the ifbb contests.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Wogi, Malika has been suspended by NABBA but I booked her to guest pose prior to the ban and although NABBA aren't happy about it I will not go back on my word on this.

I have booked her flights and accomodation so NABBA expect me to;

1. go back on my word

2. lose the money I spent on flights

3. try to arrange a new guest star

I'm not prepared to do either of the above 3 and don't think its fair I'm expected to seeing as it was arranged prior to the ban.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

See thats what I dont get, if you have laid out money to get her to guest pose they just expect you to cancel all that and be even more out of pocket. Not to mention all the advertiseing would have to be changed.


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

That's the start of it...

Just to inform everybody, I'm no longer a Nabba competitor, so I can't see how they can ban me or tell me what I can or can't do...

I'll still step on stage & compete this year!


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey Malika

Look forward to meeting u at the show, Ill be the one eating nutripro bars at doug and jo's stall lol after the judging.

R


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Out of no more than personal interest what did you get banned for. Obviously you don't have to answer I realise I'm being completely nosy 

I just can't imagine what you can get banned for other than substance use but surely thats allowed (I can't be arsed to research to check)


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry Young Gun, but can't be bother explaining all again, there were 10 pages in MT about it, & I just want to move on now... Hope you understand...


----------



## scottishgaz (Apr 5, 2007)

Malika said:


> Sorry Young Gun, but can't be bother explaining all again, there were 10 pages in MT about it, & I just want to move on now... Hope you understand...


well said Malika time to move on babe and where ever you go next to compete you will reach for the stars there aswell . see you and dave in 16 days ..

GW

x


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

See you in 2 weeks!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah of course thats fine, I completely understand. I don't really read any other bodybuilding boards apart from here and Davids board. I should have posted someone kindly pointed me toward the thread.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

YG, what is Davids board?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

THOJ quite a few guys from here are members there.


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Just to thank all at extreme for a fantastic show, I loved competing in the Novice class, an absolute experience and congrats to the three top guys in the group they were awesome. It has gave me the incentive to eat train and live bodybuilding till the next NABBA scottish. It was also very nice to speak to Andi black back stage , well done again guys

R


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well done bud for getting up on stage! :clap2:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Well done mate it takes balls to get up there and no one knows what the prep is like till they've done it. Good luck for next year - you could do the UK open in September, you've probably about 19 weeks till then...


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Pikey

The problem last year was that i stayed very lean like in my avatar pic for several months as i had a stripping job, carbs were restricted and hence i could not gain mass, However at the start of december i decided to do 2 months of bulking and it worked a treat for i had improved from previous conditioning at showtime. For me i thik i should bulk the whole year believe it or not ive put on 20lbs in 2 days, apart from the distention and stomach cramps im enjoying an immense anabolic rebound and will make the most of it over the next few weeks. I love the NABBA scottish event and it will be a goal for next year, the line ups just keep getting better, I have a vast amount of respect for competitors it takes discipline beyond belief and can cost u your relationships lol, No wonder im a loner now, lol

take care Pikey

R


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dude-you`ve done stripping?

youre a dark horse!


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Why Yes crazycal! lol

was a weekend thing kissogram crap and the occasional butler in the buff lol

All for the money, u understand......

R


----------

